# help sex corn snake



## somberloathing (Mar 13, 2006)

yea it;s close to 5 feet ,albino corn snake could someone help me sex it thanks alot


----------



## PA7R1CK (Mar 13, 2006)

The best way to find out is too have it probed. Alot of pet stores that keep snakes will do that if you ask.


----------



## somberloathing (Mar 13, 2006)

isn;t there a way to tell just by looking at it???


----------



## Thoth (Mar 13, 2006)

The tail of the female tends to start to taper immediately after the vent whereas the males tend to be thicker for a bit after the vent. 

Also number of scales on the underside of tail portion (post vent) is another indicator. If the total for both rows is a 130 or less its female, greater than 140 its male, between 130 - 140 could be either.

Neither method is as foolproof as popping or probing. 

somepics to help:
The is from Cathy Love's site. (She literally wrote the book on cornsnakes)
http://www.cornutopia.com/Corn Utop...CornUtopia/Sexing corns collage - CAPTION.jpg


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 14, 2006)

*hope this helps*

* We had 3 corn snakes for a few years and it's very easy to sex them (and most snakes).  Males  have 2 hemipenes - one on both sides of the tail near the end which stay inside until mating season or physically squeezed out by it's handler.  

If you look closely while GENTLY squeezing the tail approx 2 inches up from the tip (you should be able to see where they are to come out before you start squeezing), if it's male - these hemipenes will pop out on either side or on both sides, if it's a female, nothing comes out.

A STRONG WORD OF CAUTION!!!   In doing this proceedure, you can easily cut off the hemipenes from even the gentlist pressure, so if ur not experienced or not comfortable doing this, I strongly suggest you have someone who is experienced do it for you.

Enjoy them, they are wonderful snakes.  Good luck.  

BedroomEyzOfBluu - Rosana*


----------

